

Ask HN: Best slider?  (Javascript/AJAX, PHP) - dxjones

I have a PHP-based web site and on a particular form, I would like users to be able to click-drag a horizontal slider to enter a value (among others) on the form.  For instance: How much do you like this photo, on a scale of 1-10 ?  It would be nice if the value gets displayed beside the slider, in addition to the position of the slider.<p>I want something that is simple to implement (including some control over appearance/colour), but also compatible with most current browsers.<p>What do you recommend?  What do you use on your own sites?  (I did some Googling, but came across quite a bit of junk out there.)
======
noodle
<http://jqueryui.com/demos/slider/>

------
Nycto
If Prototype and Scriptaculous are your flavour:

<http://wiki.github.com/madrobby/scriptaculous/slider>

(though it doesn't look like their wiki has a working demo?)

